# Long Valley Lumber Etc - My 1st try at a layout



## Steve441

It's coming along a bit - I got the paved road in and the foundations for some buildings. Paint to go on soon I believe. A partially paved dirt road will go to the Lumber Co. and Rode-A-Way Transport Co. The main road (now in) is 2 foam (expensive) Busch parts. It looks better than in the pix so I am happy. I had to laydown an underlay of evergreen plastic to stick it on and all corners had to be spliced in with a separate corner part of foam road. After putting it on I sealed it with Scenic Cement. Im gonna do the road shoulder in places where there will be no buildings next. Steve


----------



## NIMT

Steve,
Looks like your cooking right along! 
Great job getting rid of the FLAT foam world, texture looks great!:thumbsup: 
Love the wood RR crossing, and the wood in the lumber yard!
Keep posting pics!


----------



## Steve441

Thanks for the kind remarks - Yep the road is inclined pretty well all the way along. I put the Rode-A-Way Transport building in on a flat area on the "top" of the hill - after paving the parking lot with "Smooth-It". I loaded up a large syringe with runny smooth-it and applied it around the edges of the base of the building. Looks great so far - See I will do on the paint. I have a selection of fences for these businesses (couple in the mail too) - I will try to keep posting pics but I am having a lot of fun and getting a bit of satisfaction now! - Steve


----------



## NIMT

I would bet you could get the same effect out of Quick setting drywall compound. You can get it at hardware stores, Setting time vari from 5 to 90 min. I use a lot of it in making my mountains.
Check the results that I get here.
Track laying and Mountains
and the second one.
Tunnels and Rock portals
It works out to be a lot cheaper and gets great results.


----------



## Steve441

Very Nice Sean and helpful link - Thanks - I have used some Drywall compound on this layout and will use it again in the future - I won't buy any "Scenic Woodlands" stuff again now that I am getting the hang of it - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Moving along*

Slow going - sanding in the access roads to the main buildings. I figured out one way to add small buildings is by making a thin plastic platform to sit a building on without attaching it. That way I can put on the details and then just add the buildings when complete. I did permantly (sort of - I can take it off no problem) goo in the Transport building. It's mostly concrete all around so should not be a problem to paint up. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Shotgun House*

This one is up on a hill in the back of the layout. You can see the way I just plastered in a flat area it will sit on. I will pencil where it will sit and landscape around the area before adding the house. There will be a path to a vehicle parked on a dirt road. Steve (I've never done anything like this before and nobody offers any help [which is no problem for me] so I am just figuring it out as I go along - having fun - and doing it "My Way")


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> This one is up on a hill in the back of the layout. You can see the way I just plastered in a flat area it will sit on. I will pencil where it will sit and landscape around the area before adding the house. There will be a path to a vehicle parked on a dirt road. Steve (I've never done anything like this before and nobody offers any help [which is no problem for me] so I am just figuring it out as I go along - having fun - and doing it "My Way")



I don't think you need any help.:thumbsup:

It is coming along just fine.
Keep up the updates and if you do need help, ask, someone will help you.
But it is looking just great. :thumbsup:
It will look 100% better when you get the color in the landscaping.

I like the little diner.
Crossings look good too!:thumbsup:

It is your RR, you get do anything you want.


----------



## Xnats

Very nice Steve. You seem to be building the same way I am, plaster and cloth. Thanks for keeping us up to date


----------



## Steve441

Thanks so much Big Ed - The little diner is a Blair Line kit - Fred and Red's N Scale Laser Cut Kit - Costs about $25 shipped from EBay where I got it - Really nice kit and very tiny "Open" sign was a Real challenge - Oh Yeah Xnats - Plaster and cloth works good and is nice and cheap. Thanks for the kind words guys! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tenement Housing positioning*

Finally got these built - I recommend this Great Kit! I will get the 3 clotheslines up in the "back yard" and some fence when I get the buildings in position. I have ordered some laser-cut laundry including pants and shirts - bed sheets I can do myself. I believe they will fit in just nicely cramped about where there are now. Gotta build a plastic foundation for them to sit on. Also ordered 2 Preiser figure sets - "Hookers" and "Teenage girls". I guess I will do a police car in the area too since its a "troubled" area. - Steve (The whole idea of lighting is too abstract for me right now but I am doing some homework about this tricky problem. I figure it will be a long time before I finish this layout and I want to do it right as I am starting to get a rather large pile of cash into it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> Finally got these built ...
> Also ordered 2 Preiser figure sets - "Hookers" and "Teenage girls".




:laugh:


----------



## Xnats

Wow Steve you are doing fantastic. The Tenement Row buildings look incredible, the detail is amazing with the laser cut stuff. Were they pretty hard to assemble or just time consuming or both lol?


----------



## Steve441

They were tricky to say the least - took about 25 30 hours to this point on them but there is not much left to go with supplied fencing and laundry poles and lines. I learned on the first one and by the third the balconies were going together the way they should! I fixed the first one up with a bit of dremeling and filler and you can't tell the difference unless you get out your glasses. Thanks Man! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Laser-Cut Laundry*

Hey I just got this and some other N Scale stuff in the mail - Thought I'd share this one with you - That's a regular size QTip on the scanner beside the kit which cost $2.29 I believe! Now I know what size to make more hanging laundry if required. Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey ... Steve ...

I thought we weren't suppose to be "airing one's dirty laundry" on this forum ?!? 

Pretty impressive detail ... excellent job on the row house balconies!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Man - I am up early working on this project - Here's sort of how it may look (the fence is not glued down yet) - I epoxied down an exact size foundation for the 3 row houses in thin evergreen plastic. The houses will just sit on it in their correct positions. I want to fabricate a "guardrail" for the sharper corner as there is a nice little drop off at its shoulder. I got 3 kits yesterday too - Check my next post for pix of them. So cool - I wanted to try at least one of as many different manufacturers as possible. I will have to get out my "Bender" for the brass Micro Structures "Hotel and Bar" - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*3 New Kits Arrived*

I will get started on these - I figure a layout should have a lot of stuff (not too much however) - The brass model is So Cool I had to show you guys both sides of the kit! Looking forward to getting started! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Church Going Together*

Here is a shot of some of the tools I use when putting these together - The right angle clamp is way handy for perfect corner joints - I always use CA glue on most parts using a size small pipette or toothpick to apply it and "Zap" spritzed on to instantly harden and strengthen the joint - I am very impatient so this works for me. - Steve (Note the "Stained Glass" in the windows)


----------



## Steve441

*Church with Tools*

Here's another shot of the Church going together - You can see some more of the tools I am using on these projects - You may not think you need 'em all but they sure help me, especially that Bender and Right Angle clamp shown in the previous post - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good Steve.:thumbsup:
I like the hole in the wall tavern. 
Reminds me of some of my former watering holes.

The fence you have backwards? 
Fences are made to keep people out, anyone can climb right over it.
The braces should be inside the property? Around my town I think it is in the code when you put a stockade fence up.

But it is your town and you can do what you want.

Nice to see it all taking shape.:thumbsup:

Hookers? :laugh:
You need a truck stop somewhere close by.
Not that I would use a Lot Lizard.


----------



## Steve441

Hi Big Ed - Thanks for the kind words - Fence is not in yet so I will make sure I get it right as in how you said - I have some real nice fence kits (brass etched) arriving soon which I will show you guys. - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Texaco Sign In*

I know it looks huge - but it is correct scale. It's 2 inches wide at the top but the HO one is 7 X 5" wide. The smoke stacks on my Logging Mill are a tad over 6" and this sign is 4" tall. By the time I get some nice tall trees in I believe its gonna fit in better. So Cool - There are over 40 "Chase Patterns" to choose from - I have mine set up on the classic way this signs runs. I will get a UTube video of it at some point for you nice folks.

Installation was a bit tricky as I wanted to be able to remove it any time. So the little connector the sign fits on had to be well secured in plaster (and kept dry) so the sign can clip on and off - I "buried" the cable over to a convenient area on the side where I have mounted (underneath but accessable) the electronics, 3 AAA battery pack and switch which looks and works great.


----------



## Steve441

*More Fences etc.*

It's a holiday up here in Ontario Canada but good old Canada Post delivered my stuff anyway. Got the remaining farm buildings I need and some other goodies. Love those lazer cut brass fences and gates. It's all in the detail and your fences can't be all the same I figure. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Man, your buying at warp speed!
Slow done and save some work for the summer.:laugh:

That Texaco sign does look big.
Did they advertise that for N scale and HO scale?

Maybe find a spot away from the houses?

Then again I have seen some big real signs, maybe all you need is a refinery now.


----------



## Odd-d

441----I think you placed those tenements facing the wrong way. Shouldn't the back porches face the tracks and the plain side face the street? Odd-d


----------



## Steve441

The sign stays where it is for now Big Ed. I do Radio Controlled boats in the summer up at our cottage on a lake 1 hr north of Ottawa (and help the ole lady dig her garden). Yep it comes in HO size too. 

Odd-y - Thanks for the advice - The tenements are not locked down yet. I am still positioning them. I am gonna look at that now - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tenements Re-Positioned*

OK Odd-y - You are so right! - How's this - The kit calls for the clotheslines to go off the porches of course. There will be 3 tall poles and 3 lines off of each pole. You can see the other side of the tenements are rather plain (as is the middle one - It has only 3 windows per sideas well) Generally I will be looking at this layout from the angle in the first pic in this post. By having the interest of the poles and laundry hidden it will inspire me to make this whole layout more accessable for viewing. Thanks for the advice Man. I totally missed that.


----------



## Steve441

*Tenements Position*

Here is how it may work - I need some opinions people! 

I basically have designed this layout to be viewed from the angle in the first pic shown here. If I put the tenements back a bit from their original "foundations" they were on I have room for the laundry poles out front on the road side so all will be visible from the "viewing angle" I spoke of earlier. Since I am a bit cramped for space and the other side of these buildings are so plain - (Fire Escapes would be nice - available I think - expensive I know) this position may work. Any thoughts Odd-y (or anyne else) - Thanks - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

I think the porch side of the houses should generally face the main visual line of the layout ... saying the obvious, I guess. That said, it's a bit odd that the house kits didn't include some sort of back door on the buildings. Clearly, if these were real, you would need multiple doors for emergency egress, etc. Might you be able to fabricate and glue on a back door to each building to "dress up" the otherwise plain facade? Even though it's the back (and not your main visual line), I think a door on each would help with the overall effect.

Just a thought ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Steve,
> 
> I think the porch side of the houses should generally face the main visual line of the layout ... saying the obvious, I guess. That said, it's a bit odd that the house kits didn't include some sort of back door on the buildings. Clearly, if these were real, you would need multiple doors for emergency egress, etc. Might you be able to fabricate and glue on a back door to each building to "dress up" the otherwise plain facade? Even though it's the back (and not your main visual line), I think a door on each would help with the overall effect.
> 
> Just a thought ...
> 
> TJ


That was my first thought too.
To bad you couldn't add some doors.
Very strange they did not add doors on the back in the kit.


----------



## Steve441

I am going to have to arrange for some detail on the backs of the tenements - I don't have 3 extra doors the same size with frames. I am on it. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bits of detail*

I realize now that some detail parts must go in now or at least provisions must be made for them to go in the display in the future. In the case of the "guardrails" I am working on I have made a set of posts from an old board of lazer cut parts that were used in a kit. I cut a groove in the plaster at both ends of the corner and the rail stays in place. I hope to paint the posts white and get black "cables" on them (without breaking 'em). It will have to go in as a unit and be plastered in from behind at some point in the future after I get that end and the center of the layout way more completed. In the meantime I have commenced painting and laying down some ground foam and cover. Little details like a log for some figures to sit on want to go in now if possible it seems to me. Cheers - Steve (Gonna make my own doors for those 3 tenements)


----------



## Steve441

*Church and Bar*

Bar still needs work - Chimney not done and a few other details - I am not very good at "weathering" but will keep trying. I did find a cast lead Bell for my Church. Kit did not supply one. It's not in yet - you can see it on the ground the wife says paint it "brass" so I may to keep peace. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tenements and Bar position*

I think the Row of Tenements and Trackside Bar are going to go about where they are shown in the pix. There is room for parking along the roadside and out front for the Bar. Lots of space for the poles and clothelines attached to the porches of the tenements and parking around back too. I have some nice laser etched steel Industrial Fences to around the Transport Co.

It's all a little tight but I think that's the trick. Busy - but not too much. I hope I am not overdoing it - What do you guys think? My wife has given it her seal of approval (I am letting her colaborate on the design and give her credit)!


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohh ... you scared me the other day ... I thought the Bar was going in right next to the Church! Dohh! Might be appropriate, actually ... those times where we could all use a little extra salvation!

The tenement houses look nice there. The front facade of the bar looks very narrow to me, though ... too narrow to be a stand-along building. Instead, it looks like the right side of the bar building would want to be immediately adjacent and connected to another building next to it. Might you relocate somewhere to do that? Maybe the big brick building with the 2 chimneys?

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Positioning of buildings*

Thanks TJ - I know exactly what you are saying. It's a funny shaped building and I cannot get it to fit beside the square one as you suggest - I have a few other kits of buildings I will do - One is triangular - and see if I can arrange all better. I have included a shot of the whole layout as it might come together. - And a shot from above of the Bar beside the tenements. I am still thinking it may go there - we will see - I sure do appreciate your suggestions - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I have the Farm House, Barn and shack. An Auto Repair shop. A triangular 2 story Store/Office building. A Rooming House. All still to make. Farm will go in the large corner area where the silo and windmill are now. Church will be re-positioned I believe - but the wife like's it there looking down main street as they sometimes do up here in Canada. Rooming house will be up at front of the layout near the lumber mill with the yellow company houses where they are now (all part of the Mill). Auto Repair down by the other end of town past the Station/Park area (where Station is now in pic shots001 last post) - Any thoughts? I am gonna try to put this all together! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Started Rooming House*

I started a dirt road and got a level crossing in. The road won't look so yellow when I am done. Just now proceeding on the rooming house for the lumber camp workers. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Very nice job on that little auto underpass bridge. Hard to tell from the photos ... did you remove the ties on the track and then rebuild the support with your wood decking? Either way, it's a nice detail ... dirt road and all.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Your landscape is coming alive, now that there is some color in it.
Looking nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Progress*

Thanks Guys - Got a bit more paint on. Triangle Bar in last pic is a brass building. Came along not too badly but I sort of blew the paint job. Tricky stuff. Also got the "Guardrail" in place. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Rooming House for Mill*

I also finished the "Railroad Rooming House" kit with nice detail staircase and railings etc. Tricky to get right I believe but I nailed it - Construction that is - maybe not so much in the weathering department. This building is going to be set-up behind the Lumber Mill as its 6 apartment rooming house. Steve


----------



## concretepumper

Lookin great! I like the guardrail! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Wow Steve the rowhouse came out great, actually everything is :thumbsup: I really liked how you feathered in the ballast on the unitrack. I'm liking your paint scheme with the landscaping too. 

but

As a construction inspector in real life, I'm going to have to say remove the guide rail  It appears you have cemented in placed lolly columns, with debris catchers behind them :laugh: I won't tell anyone, they are backwards if you don't :laugh: On that note are they homemade or a kit. Either way they are pretty cool, I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - First time scratch building anything so small - I made it (the guardrail)from a used fret of wood from a built kit. I always save everything in case of possible use. I will try to get a better shot with my other camera soon - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Layout*

Here is a shot of my layout as it is coming along. The sort of brown building in the middle is the latest kit I have been working on. I will make it an auto repair shop. Just 1 coat of basic paint on about half now - so lots to do. Gotta get the buildings in the center straigtened up and in their final resting spots. Farm diorama will go near the silo. Cheers! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Retaing Wall In*

Had to put in a retaining wall (from a resin slab made by Cooch) to make up for some elevation between the buildings. Trying my luck at doing a sidewalk. This whole layout is great practice for when I come up with a bigger and better track plan. We shall see how this one turns out however. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

That long, slender rooming house looks great in its setting ... very realistic!

TJ


----------



## Xnats

lol Steve, I've have totally given up, keeping pace with you:laugh: I was looking at those retaining walls too. Looks really good on your layout. I wish you luck with the sidewalks. I have stopped road construction until I come up with a better method. Sidewalks - o boy :laugh: :laugh:. I hope you have a few people to use as a gauge :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Can't wait to see :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys! Like I said - I am just using this layout to get some practice at the whole idea. Now of course I finally realize the difficulty of a road down a long grade. Next time I would do 2 steeper grades and the "City" on a flat area somewhere in between those grades so the sidewalks and such would be easier. The village up by our cottage is sort of what I am going after here. 

For my sidewalk I use thick double sided tape I got at the dollar store to lay out the edges of the sidewalk or road or foundation of a building - very handy as its very sticky and has a nice thickness. Plaster right up to it and then remove for a nice curb effect. You can see what I just finished no paint yet.

Hey Man - As far as keepin' up with me - forget it - I am retired at 55 and have been putting in long days at this relentlessly! I got a huge supply of small drinking cups (paper very small water fountain type) and make up small amounts of plaster (smooth or mixed with aggregate for texture). I must have done 25 or more of those little pots today alone!! I guess there are other ways of doing it but that's me - I hate to waste the goo and and since the layout is not so big I can look at each square inch and try to get it right. Try I said and practice practice practice. I have big N scale plans for my next layout. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fence Going On*

This is tricky - You gotta make total provisions for these details as you go along I figure. Got out my Micro Drill Bits and am proceeding - Stainless steel etched fence so cool but pricey at $16. for 16 inches worth including 1 nice gate. I hope I don't need more! - Cheers - Steve (I figured out my camera a bit better too)


----------



## Steve441

*First Fence Pictures*

Here's those pix.


----------



## Steve441

*Steel Lazer Etched Fence*

Did I say this was tricky. This is small stuff. You gotta have a nice dry plaster base to drill these tiny holes. I am going to put toothpick or something in the holes to mark 'em and keep em from covering when I paint. No way to paint now as it would get all over the fence. I am getting some more of this stuff (Gold Medal Models Fence) so I can do the job that I want. Steve


----------



## concretepumper

That is a cool little fence set up!


----------



## JStumpy

Mind me asking what material you used for your foundations?


----------



## juststartingout

JStumpy said:


> Mind me asking what material you used for your foundations?


I believe a dry plaster base was mentioned.....


----------



## Steve441

*Working Away*

Foundation for all fencing (I want to use a different type of fence for every structure for realism) is pure plaster. I have epoxied on a fairly thick piece of "Evergreen" sheet plastic for each building - an exact size "foundation" - (except the Transfer Building I am working on now - It got plastered in at the beginning due to a warping problem). That allows me to pop off any building (they are just loosely sitting on the plastic base) to do the landscaping and details.

The last picture shows how it looked yesterday before 1 coat of Woodland Scenic Asphalt paint - I also used their Concrete paint. For the quantity and price I figure it works good. Now I have to put up the 3 Laundry Poles, 9 Lines and 2 kits of "laundry" on the 3 tenement row houses before I can install the fence from yesterday. If I put the fence on first I'd knock it down with my sausage fingers! My back is a bit sore from hunching over the center of the layout working on the stuff in the middle but I love it. With a bit of paint going on I get to see how it's gonna look. Tons more to do on the middle bits so I gotta get rolling. Cheers - Steve


----------



## juststartingout

Looks great!


----------



## Steve441

*Clotheslines Going Up*

Thanks for the kind words!

I am getting these slowly - Since my buildings are removable this was the only way to go. See the tiny pair of blue jeans in the corner of the 3rd pic. Insanely thin and small. Now if I can just get about 6 pairs of those and some other laundry glued on - Hmmm - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Last post finishing up*

Gotta get some more nice laundry on these last 3 lines! Since I am doing the poles like this (not attached to layout) I am itchy to get started on putting in the cool fence from the weekend. The copper wire is so shiney I shall dull-coat it. I will get better pics tomorrow when the ole' lady gets back from the cottage with my other camera. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

"Jeez ... there goes Steve airing his dirty laundry again. This neighborhood just ain't what it used to be!"



(Nice touch of realism!)

TJ


----------



## concretepumper

Thats what happens when I do laundry!


----------



## Steve441

*Come a fair way since Feb 2*

Thanks Guys! Anyways - the ole' doll is comin' home from the camp and I got some other stuff cooking. I set it up with a bunch of detail parts to show her the progress. I will start work on the Barn and Farm House (Nice laser kits - I will try to do them justice!) and leave the layout like this (with train operational) for a while. The first picture shows how it looked in early February so I am happy for now - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Shots of Detail & Activity*

Here's a few shots showing better detail behind the Lumber Mill. Lots more detailing of the landscape to go. I just started a bit to see if I could do it! 

Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Auto Repair Shop Fence*

I want to get this middle area more complete before getting on to the Farm at the end of the layout. I will get some detail parts for this area but need to get the fence and paint done. I have started a Storage Shed shown in the fourth pic which I believe will go somewhere about where it sits now - for the lumber mill. I needed 2 packs of BLMA Models #710 Chain Link Fence for the bit shown. At 15$ a crack for the fence! N Scale is challenging for the wallet too! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah - I know the gates don't close completely - I am going to have some chain at the side they use for across the entrance for when they lock up. Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Oh Yeah - I know the gates don't close completely - I am going to have some chain at the side they use for across the entrance for when they lock up. Steve



they should have made the gates a little bigger huh?

you can position the fence a little different but then the entrance to the yard would be too small.

was that $15 for all or $15 a section?


----------



## Steve441

Yep the gates could have been better. I like the Gold Medal Models stuff better. I ordered some more of their Chain Link Gence with Barbed Wire to complete the Transport Truck area. In the BLMA kit there are four 4" sections and 4 gates per $15. kit. I have 3 sections left over from the second kit. Very robust stuff too - this laser etched steel. Good to re-use and re-sell no problem - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Hookers Arrived*

Bit more paint on (dirty yellow - my answer to sandy parking area's - not finished yet) and some concrete around the Triangel Bar looking a bit better - Check out the Noch N36949 Ladies of the Night. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

I love you Steve 
I got dibs on the 3 one in from the left. The Lady in Red :laugh:
At least you got some train stuff going on :thumbsup: I was starting to get worried because there was no updates. Everything is coming together very nicely. I'm going back to check out the 4th pic again, bye :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*Shed*

I popped up this laser kit storage shed. Not finished the details but moving on anyways. I will get back to it. This whole project is gonna take a while. That's one of the reasons I started "Trains" - Always some more to do. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah - Thanks Stan - The detail on the Noch figures is fantastic. I gotta get some streetlights the right vintage for the whoors to lean on. I bought some great road signs I have to put up. "Dangerous Curves Ahead" is appropriate I suppose - Gotta love that frontal nudity on the ladies! One is lifting her dress to expose her ***! LOL - Cheers - Steve (Train Layout restricted to those over 18 years of age)


----------



## Steve441

*Traffic Signs and Posts*

These are small to say the least - Printed on plastic so they are possible. I got 3 different sheets of 5 different available from "ScaleLike Industries" at 4$ a pop. Messed up a few but getting used to them now. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

I wonder if they had real "ladies" model for those little figurines? 

Too funny seeing that in HO ... uhh ... ho ... uhhh ... H-O ... uhh ... you know what I mean ...

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Steve441,
Don't forget to setup the free health clinic! 
You gotta keep the ladies fit as a fiddle and on their feet, Well some of the time on there backs too!


----------



## Steve441

*Bit more work (many hours)*

Ha - You guys slay me! Anyways - I have been trying to finish up a bit in the center - It's comin' along - It's time consuming but I think I am getting it. I shall position a couple of the streetwalkers at the top of their stroll by the "Trucks" sign and post you can barely see as its so small. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Signs*

You can see the 2 signs I have in so far - Many more to go - Steve


----------



## Xnats

That little section is looking very authentic with the grass and bushes too, can't wait to see a larger section


----------



## concretepumper

Steve that is coming together nice! Great landscaping work! Man I should have kept to my original plan and landscaped it instead of seeing how much track I could stuff onto it! Live and learn! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Some Trees Goin' On*

Your kind words inspire me men! Thanks! I have spent the day laying down various ground cover and finally some trees (quite a few). The sign still works despite my forgetting where the buried cable is (just below the surface as they don't give you too much) and almost hitting it - I am sure - with the dremel - drilling holes for the trees. I got 'em from a few different companies (some expensive some cheap) so they would look different. It would be nice if they were all the expensive variety but it would be crippling in the pocketbook! I guess they look OK - The pix give you an idea but they (the pix) are not so good. The wife and daughter are quite impressed! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Better Pics*

These pics give you a better idea of how it may look - I am happy and will move along to another area in the middle of the layout. I am still waiting for the rest of my fence to go around the Transport Truck Center so maybe I will see what else I can start on. I want to do wires for the telephone poles. Am I nuts? I will give it a try to see what it looks like - I am getting some thin elastic "lycra thread" which may work for me. I will keep you posted, of course - Steve


----------



## Steve441

The tallest tree you see is indeed 7 inches tall. However the smokestacks on the Mill are 6 inches tall and up here in Canada (north of Ottawa) we get some huge pines easily 80++ feet high. They were sold as N Scale Pine Trees by Architree (may be incorrect spelling of company name) and not cheap. Just to clear that up if somebody thinks they are too tall - They are not. Steve


----------



## Xnats

The trees look great Steve. I'll have to take some pics this weekend. I've found that trees are the hardest part on a n scale layout. They either look cheap, to small, to big, just @%&!^ :laugh: I've noticied you really enjoy the modeling part of this, we see it in your buildings  Have you tried to make your own trees? I've decided I don't like building but trees are pretty fun. They eat up a lot of time though. Wait your retired :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah Stan - You are right about the trees - I believe the trees are tricky as well. You gotta have 'em however. I will try to make some. I'd like to see how yours are turning out. I shall wait for your pix - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Still Landscaping Corner*

I did a bunch more work on the left corner I was working on yesterday. More trees to fill out the forest - More underbrush (important in a realistic forest)to fill in some blank spots. I like the way the little hill beside the yellow house is turning out. The first pic shows the switch for the Texaco Sign - accessable but not too noticible on the side.


----------



## Steve441

*Background and Telephone Poles & Wires*

Hey - I spliced together the inside of the packaging some of my fancy trees came in and voila a quick background (Picture 1) that I may keep for the corner - I have a bit more of the stuff to work with so its a bonus. I was poking around for good stuff to make "wires" for the telephone poles shown in pics three and 4. The old lady has a "Horses Tail" (Picture 2) she got from an old indian squaw that I shall use. Really long and realistic looking wire's there - Just gotta scrape off some of the old "Horse--it" that is still on it! I will add one more pole at the edge of the layout (pic 4) where the wires will start from. To me these things are just representitive. I can't get the total realism but hope to give the effect. I suppose I may run a couple of poles down to the Mill if the "wiring" goes OK. I will paint the poles after the wires go on. My next layout will be planned Much better to accomodate items like these. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Church Goodies*

Howdy Folks - These should look great for the side of the Church area. Notice the wrought iron "Woodlawn Cemetary" sign I will use - I am doing some detail work today - Signage on an Auto Repair shop and Fence (finally arrived) around Transport Building - Pix later - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fence Work*

I wrestled this side of the fence in with some hedges and underbrush just to finish off that side of the Truck area. You can see where the sections of fence did not line up perfectly but they are close enough for me as I can barley see the wee "faults" now that the bushes are going in. Painstaking work took a good while to do. I shall move onto the other side of the building and finish the fence there. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

The brush really makes the fence look real. I know that painstaking feel, your talking about :laugh: You got allot done this week, Steve. I hope it is not the race to the end, unless it is train running time


----------



## Steve441

Hi Stan and thanks for the support - Forgive my comment way earlier in the thread about "keeping up". I was joking of course. We all know that each layout is different and peoples sources for N scale stuff are different too - You cant just go out and get exactly waht you want in N Scale - Right? Our track plans are so different too Man. Your is huge (for N scale) and complicated (very desirable) and mine is simple (for a beginner). So if we both keep up the good work We will both be happy. Nuff Said - Thanks Again - Back to work - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Finishing Up Security Fence*

Fence with barbed wire came along pretty well - I try to glue everything down really good with CA and Accelerator (really hardens the bond). Now I gotta spend hours trying to get some more bushes and underbrush in - down the length of the fence and to cover the 3 visible glue dots. The bushes are made from a Woodland Scenics learning kit I got when I first was interested in this stuff. I use a micro drill on a dremel (special chuck required) to drill a tiny hole and insert "trunk" of shrub to test fit. Then insert pin in hole and cover area with ground foam (I have several shakers full of various Woodland Scenics (Mixed Fine Turf - etc.) foam. I use a pippette to apply their Scenic Cement and let it harden before adding some larger foam groundcover - in a few colors - glue that solid - and then glue in the little trees/shrubs/lilacs in the holes protected by the pins - They look great on the other side I am almost finished on but I want a few more shrubby trees their and will keep in this area till its done. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Just checking in here briefly and wanted to say how great your layout progess looks. All of the little details (laundry, fences, etc.) really add to the overall realism and "lived in" feel of the layout. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Red Light area - Well one of them*

Thanks TJ - I had to paint the wires for the laundry and position the tenement row. Starred on a fence in the back which may be added to or not. I am not sure as to what to do at the back of the layout - I could go with a forest but I don't think so. I am leaning towards some flat 3D type background buildings - There is a nice kit of a tenement like building from Walthers and some nice abandoned buildings I like on EBay (Search "Background" in N Scale) I get pretty well all my stuff on EBay. I could easily see another $100. on stuff just for behind the track at the rear of the layout. The wife says go for it - I did have to remove the telephone poles at her demand. She insists they go down the side of the main road. Hmm. I shall see. I am not to happy with the plastic ones and may do my own. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Basic stuff*

Add a bit of different foams after the fence is glued and soak it in cement. I like to run the vacum over the layout to get off loose junk while building. Sorry for the frenzy of posts. I thought it might be helpful to someone - to show and explain how I do it. I guess this is all very basic stuff for you guys so I will cut it out for a bit - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fred & Reds Eats - Getting There*

Had to post these pix - Pretty proud of the way this area is turning out. (Ice Chest coming in mail) - I made up some crappy looking fence that seems to work here. Now for some really small details!  (First time I used one of the "Smilies") - Is it possible? Trash on the tables - etc etc. Besides the insanity of just how small this stuff is - When my layout is turned around to the correct viewing side - most all of this stuff shown won't be visible. Well - at least I will know its there. I may have to re-position the layout in the basement so all sides can be viewed. I gotta get crackin' on the detail parts for the 3 little yellow "Company Houses" - I have kits for Oil Tanks (amazing detail - and sooo small to build) and TV antena's for all 3 buildings. Cheers - Steve


----------



## concretepumper

Congrats on your first smilie usage!  :thumbsup: :laugh: 

The details are cool. I like the picnic table area. :thumbsup: I don't know how you N scale guys do it.  I would smash those little fences with my big dumb fingers! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Man - It is fine scale work and tricky - Check out the TV Antena kits I am doing now - Steve


----------



## concretepumper

Thats cool Steve!  How about a satellite Dish? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*Antenna*

Thanks Man! They came out pretty good - I made all 4 and put one on the Trackside Bar as well. On to the 3 Oil Tank kits now - They are like the one in pic 3 here that I made already and is on the layout sort of at the back below the animated sign. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Oil Tanks*

Finally getting them on - They look good - It Was Worth It! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Dang Steve, those things are tiny. Nice job once again :thumbsup: They do very realistic on the houses.


----------



## Steve441

*More Fencing*

Thanks Stan - Taking a break today and doing some thinking as to placement of Farm in white area at the back. These things require a fair bit of artistic thought (for me). I find myself checking out the backgrounds everywhere I go (and on the TV of course - "Tracks Ahead" on PBS is a great show). I also want to think about telephone poles and wires (any thoughts guys?). The Lumber Mill needs a fence too which I think I may work on next - I will try to age it a bit. I have a nice bit of fence still to go as shown in pic 5 - Here's my idea - I cut off the "Barbed Wire" section (3 wires and posts) and will have 20 inches of low barbed wire fence for the farm - I might have to cut off 1 lower strand of barbed wire off but whatever. The thing is I used this same fence for the Transport Building and there is no way I want the fences to be the same - it just does not happen that way. I just came up with this great idea for 2 great (laser cut stainless steel is so nice) fences for the price of one (I will bet its not the first time this has been done however) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Utility Posts and 1st Wire*

I built these as a unit that is removable for now (the wire is glued on the posts only). I will get another thinner wire or 2 on the posts. I will get the remaining traffic signs in and anything has to go in before the posts get "ca" (super) glued in place. Then for some grass/weeds at the base of each post and perhaps a whoor or two at a couple of places near the bar. Gotta finish the rest of the layout! It looks as if I forgot about it - - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Having Fun*

Now I am having some fun - Getting these figures in position. I have "Rogers Ragtop" by Woodland Scenics as shown in Pic 5 talking to a Streetwalker (very scantily clad I might add). The pics don't do 'em justice. I have a bunch of folks to put in this area. My utility poles will fit in the white dots(holes) in pic 1. Gotta do that after the shorter stuff goes in - as its gets very difficult (for me) to work in these small areas with tall stuff (like buildings and poles with wires) getting in the way.


----------



## concretepumper

Lookin' good! I like your "tag" for the photo file!  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

This one looks like Flashlight Annie who worked a hill on Rt 78 by rt 31 in 
NJ.









That is how she dressed and when a truck stopped on the shoulder, as many did to sleep years ago, she run back and forth with her raincoat and flashlight looking for business.:laugh:

That was in the 70's I heard she made enough money to retire and she opened a motel in some Islands somewhere.

After she left another took her spot with a flashlight, everyone called her Flashlight Annie's daughter.

Stick a flashlight in her hand.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looking nice Steve.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - Great information Ed - Thanks Again! - Getting some more activity in the red light area - A guy is just staggering out of the Bar (Great figures in a Preiser set called "Dangerous Way Home" - Also using their "Teenage Girls" set here. In photo 3 you can see the old lady brandishing an umbrella sneaking up her drunken husband who is obviously hammered and speaking with a hooker with All her stuff hanging out! - Cheers - Steve (Don't forget - A tenement building sits on the white patch of plastic. I am building some chairs to put on their front lawn (with more people).


----------



## Steve441

*Utility Poles In*

18 Utility Poles and 27 Traffic Signs In. These Utility Poles are gonna look OK when I'm finished. Still waiting for my super thin elastic thread to use as more wires but I got a nice fat wire in in - everything well anchored in with CA glue. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Cool Wheel Cleaning Machine*

I had to test out my new track cleaning marker and wheel cleaning machine from Plaza Japan on EBay. You hook up the aligator leads to your track and put a loco on the foam and power up at the transformer. The foam stuff is conductive so the wheels turn and get cleaned on the special surface. So cool - I am a total sucker for such - way more dollars than sense - but it all worked so well and quickly I am happy - See my 1st vid if you choose - Cheers - Steve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVR8w9ucKgk


----------



## Xnats

A new engine and you did not tell us  O wait, I remember that old thing you had, I surprised it still runs :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see how the farm starts coming together.




just in case your wife reads this stuff :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*Position of Farm Buildings*

Huge amount of work been happening - So now I am trying to decide on just exactly where to position the Farm on the small patch of remaining plaster. In the last pic you can just barely make out the furrows I managed to achieve on a 4" square piece of plaster. I used N scale "Corrogated Roofing" material I got on EBay and just taped a few together and poured the plaster on. It'll be a great "field". I will make a few and separate them with my rock walls or fences. The wife need to know which direction is North on the layout and what time and season was it so I said - Its ealy summer - June 14 at about 6:32 PM (my birthday and time) - Business's are closed except the Bars - People are out and about. So its OK to have a freshly furrowed field (second crop) and a couple of fields growing. This whole "Farm Diorama" presents an interesting artistic challenge. Gotta give it some thought. Cheers - Steve (I will finish some of these buildings up when I get a new Xacto Blade soon)


----------



## Steve441

*Position of Farm Buildings*

I beleive they will go something like this. I've made room for a vegtable stand which I will get ("Vicky's Veggies - http://www.rslaserkits.com/N-Scale.html - which I have to order. (Daughter now 21 is named Victoria - after my old BSA Victor 441 CC British Motorcycle). Lots of room for more "fields" - Pic 1 shows the plaster mold of a furrowed field just covered with Light Green Course Turf (Woodland Scenics of course) and gently misted with their Scenic Cement - I use a very small misting bottle. It's gonna be OK. I will make a few more different sizes and colors and look at my fences and get a better idea of how it will look when its finished. Cheers - Steve (awaiting missing tree of parts for Barn - Manufacturer of the kit has confirmed they will send missings pieces from kit. Phew :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

That is a nice website Steve, I've never stumbled across it. Glad to hear they are sending you the missing parts too. Love the name of the veggie stand and I like the way you planted the field, pretty smart technique :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Farm Building Positioned*

Getting things shaped up around the Farm - Plastic in for all buildings to sit on and plaster just about done on BarnYard, Fields, around buildings - etc. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Oh and Thanks Stan!


----------



## Steve441

*Bit more Paint and some nice fencing done*

Getting some of the final paint on the Farm area - Still the one little field that's fenced in a bit to paint. I got a fair bit of old style fence around the perimeter and am using up some odds and ends (of fence) to get the job done. The Barn is on my workbench (which you can see in the adjoining thread) - There is about a 1.5 inch decline from the Farmhouse to the road so it makes for some nice interest and I left lots of room for farm details (lots to get done there) - I know the Silo looks too close to the store but that's the way it goes. Full speed ahead today - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Pic 5 shows the layout in its correct viewing position - I am pretty happy with the way the farm is gonna look. I am moving on for now however while I think of the fence treatment for between the Silo and the Store. I want to get the rest of the basic paint down soon so I am going to do the Sweet Fence for the Church GraveYard. See - What's On Your WorkBench - Adjoining Thread - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Wow Steve it is just amazing how much you have accomplished in such a short time :smilie_daumenpos: I'll be quiet now and make a fresh batch of popcorn as we wait for the cemetery updates


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - Much Appriciated Comment - It is 4:30 AM and I am back at it. I guess anybody could get a lot done when they work 8 - 10 hours a day on a project - Steve


----------



## concretepumper

Lookin good Steve! I too sometimes work on my layout too long - too early! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Man (Concretepumper) - Your layout is coming along great - I am watching it and am downright envious of your track plan and tunnels and all - So Nice! - Thanks for the other link showing your early work - All the best - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Paint On!*

Hi Guys: I guess I haved crossed a bit of a threshold by finishing off the basic paint. I am running my trains now!  The last pic is the view I am getting right now! Gonna start phase 2 - Finishing off the remaining area with ground cover, bushes etc., people and and as much general detail as I can do - Soon! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve.
That is one classy, and gorgous layout :thumbsdown:! Multiple kudos on your skills and design.
I'm particularly in love with the Texaco sign on the hill, as I'm also a HUGE collector of petroliana.
Great job! :appl:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wonder who lives in the condos?


----------



## novice

Very nice layout Steve - well done. I really like that 'V' building - where did you get that?


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - Sure helps when you get some positive feedback. That's a Miller Engineering N 604040 Triangle Hotel & Bar Jesse. It's made of photo etched brass and is a sweet little kit to construct. Actually - there is another sort of triangular building as well - The Trackside Tavern by Downtown Deco. Hydrocal castings - So nice too - I have just received their newest N scale kit - A Tattoo Parlour - For my next layout - I am aiming for an even sleazier "Adult's Only" section of town. I am going with "Downtown Deco" - So Cool! - Cheers - Steve

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/mil-604040.htm


----------



## Steve441

*Saturday AM*

Tons of detail work ahead now - Here's a nice little Oil Tank from a kit I made earlier (The close up shows all the hacky mistakes but bear in mind Guys - This is N scale and man are those valves and such tiny). I am going to glue it right on the side of the Farmhouse. Also need some Utility Poles for the Farm and wires before proceeding with the ground cover.

Hey "Novice" - I have included some close-up pics of the Triangle Bar - Brass Building was tricky to build and Paint (still need some touch-ups - as do a lot of my structures - it will happen).

Thanks Again for the kind words Guys - I have sort of amazed myself with the outcome so far - Gotta say "I am delighted"  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I want to see that sleazie section when you're finished :laugh:....I spotted a "gentleman's club" in HO the other day. It was so cool :thumbsup:
I also have that black & white Ford police car in HO on my layout. It's spot on!
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*The Sleaze Factor*

Check out the last pic at the bottom of page 7 and the "Whoors" pics on page 11 of this thread. I still have one more hooker to add (see pic) - I gotta do this stuff - It's just way too much fun! Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Great stuff! Might as well put in the nudist beach scene while you're at it :laugh:
Seems like those figures should cost less since they didn't use as much paint  
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lots of unpainted figures on eBay, ready made nudes.


----------



## Steve441

Indeed Bob - They don't put these on sale however. You have to have deep pockets to afford it or be obsessed like me. I quite drinkin' - so I can justify it and N scale seems cheaper and is WAY more rewarding. I do like your idea of some naked bathers - I am going to try to incorporate a water inlet in next layout with the train going over a large trestle bridge. I would like to get - Sam Cahoon's Fish Pier Kit 


http://cgi.ebay.com/NORTH-EASTERN-M...934497?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3366da9a61

Then I could go ahead with a couple of beaches. One for the kids and another for the nudists! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Ready Made Nudes! - I shall check that out - Odd I missed them LOL - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Nude Bathers*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lots of unpainted figures on eBay, ready made nudes.


I don't see them on EBay - Can you give a link? - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Oh - I get it - Unpainted figures and I just flesh paint them out everywhere - Right On Man!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think they're already flesh colored, just have to give them some hair and facial features. You can be as creative with the hair as you like.


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Preiser makes them.....go to Preiser.com or Euro Rail.com :thumbsup:
They have LOTS of nudes and nudist scenes.  .....let's go to the beach 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

OK Bob - Thanks


----------



## Steve441

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think they're already flesh colored, just have to give them some hair and facial features. You can be as creative with the hair as you like.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Steve441

I could not find any N scale ready painted nude bathers - Man they got lots of cool "Nude" stuff for HO - Sheesh - Those guys in HO have it made with the selection compared to us - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Steve ... or should we start calling you "Pimp Daddy"? I just hope you're getting a fair cut of the action. It's all on your turf, ya' know ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Steve441 said:


> I could not find any N scale ready painted nude bathers - Man they got lots of cool "Nude" stuff for HO - Sheesh - Those guys in HO have it made with the selection compared to us - Steve


How hard did you look?


http://cgi.ebay.com/MODEL-SCENE-N-G...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item2c5c0c0690


----------



## Steve441

Obviously Not Too Hard - Thanks Man - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
The Preiser site had lots of N stuff. So does Hobbylinc.com, but they don't show the picture (prudes) :thumbsdown: like the other sites.
About the only paint on those ladies is a couple drops of pink and a little spec of black 
Bob
P.S. Yes, they are painted and ready to use!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How hard did you look?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MODEL-SCENE-N-GAUGE-20-UNPAINTED-FIGURES-SET-/190522853008?pt=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item2c5c0c0690



Am I missing something?
They don't look like "nude bathers" to me?


----------



## raleets

Preiser has the Real McCoy stuff!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Am I missing something?
> They don't look like "nude bathers" to me?


They're nude, it's up to you to make them into bathers.


----------



## Steve441

*Back on the Job*

Hi Folks - I am back on the job - Wanted to spend some time with the family but its quiet now and I am getting the first layers of "grass" and "earth" down in (and a few tree stumps that need touch ups) around the Farm and Church areas. The Barn is not secured down and I have been seeing how others keep their buildings down and am leaning towards not attaching a building unless I have to. The Barn fits great on its spot and I don't think its gonna move around too much at all. Its so much easier to get down to ground level for the detail work if the buildings are not there. More pics to follow later - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Farm Progress*

The farm is progressing. Concrete went down well at farmhouse entrances. More Fences Required as I have a Busch Garden coming in the mail. I will start some nice bushes and trees soon. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Funeral*

I got a real good start on getting the funeral underway! A few bushes (maybe a vine? Gotta get me some of those) at the crappy glue job area of the fence and it will be OK for me. The concrete slab at the front for the Church steps came out good too. You can see it better in a shot in my previous post. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I'm still looking.

I have not added a "looking good" for a while though.:thumbsup:

One of the little green houses would fit in your farm yard.
I found some in my N catch.

Nice funeral scene.:thumbsup:
Park a Hearse out front? 

Heres my "LOOKING GOOD"! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Fences*

Thanks Ed - Vehicles still to go in and I am working on seeing about a Hearst - I had not thought about that until you mentioned it! Definately required!

Had to use the fence as in Picture 1. The end of the fence at the back just goes into some underbrush near the "No Tresspassing" sign. Slightly different styles and sizes but they work for me there. Now that they are attached there is a lot to do making them appear as they have been there for a while. Everything looks so "new" on my whole layout. I shall continue to weather stuff! Cheers - Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I believe that would be a *hearse* guys.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I believe that would be a *hearse* guys.



your right I thought that didn't look right.hwell:


----------



## Steve441

Yes - of course - There's one on EBay - One piece Resin kit that needs painting - $11. shipped - I shall keep my eyes open. Steve


----------



## Steve441

These are my favorite guys:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/fns-308.htm

Way better than EBay - Same item - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*More Poles!*

The farmhouse & barn needed juice so I am hooking up utility poles with wire. I did get the stretchey .5 MM black thread in from China - Too wide and sort of flat not round. I also received a spool of copper soldering wire - .1 MM diameter. Way Thin - Too Damn Thin - Its invisible so I can't work with it - I am thinking this layout - being my first and sort of a practice deal - is NOT at all accurate in all small and intricate details such as the wires etc. etc. - They are representitive and do a good job in my eye. So that's the way I shall go - They need paint (and another transformer or 2) and I will get around to that too - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Utility Poles for Farm*

Poles are going in nicely. Worked out to nicely put one pole at the end of the fence by the No Trespassing sign. Had to adjust the Transformer (pictured) I already had in. I have another (modified garbage can) transformer to pop on somewhere deserving. Gotta hook up some power to the barn and fix up around the holes I made for the polls. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Hey - My glue job is not that bad as in photo 1 above. That's some accelerator I use for the CA glue!


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> These are my favorite guys:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/fns-308.htm
> 
> Way better than EBay - Same item - Steve




Nice and you get four of them.:thumbsup:
Paint them black?
I was going to say $11 bucks seemed like a lot of money to spend on one car.

Nice with the lines on the poles.:thumbsup:

If it was me doing it I would wait to add them last. 
I know I would rip them off as I was trying to finish the scenery.

How about a birds eyes view of the whole layout?:thumbsup:

We know it's not done yet.


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Lookin' real spiffy :appl::appl:.......I still have NO clue how in hell you can work with that tiny stuff. 
I strung "wires" (thread) on 11 HO guage telephone poles and damned near went blind gluing those suckers hwell:
I LOVED the cemetary scene....."Beloved ones, we are gathered here today to pay our final respects to old Charlie. He, sadly, passed on due to a severe case of the heebie-jeebies from assembling N scale train layouts. May he rest in peace". :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Ha Ha - Good One Bob! Old Charlie Indeed!

Right On Ed! - Bird Eye Views Comin Up - I sure see what you mean by waiting as the poles just slid in cleanly (mostly) using an awl. I guess I like the punishment - Next layout I do a complete plan and a list as to when things go in - I am learning with your guys help!

Thanks Guys - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Better View*

Thanks again for the kind words guys - It sure helps - Here are a few shots - Gotta move that window frame on Barn window back (peel 'n stick) in Pic 5 - There's a million more things I want to do on it but sometimes its just nice to sit back and enjoy the trains. I will this afternoon. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Silo & WindMill*

Almost forgot the Silo and Windmill - Pic 3 shows the last bit of "real estate" left to develop. I was thinkin the kit shown in pic 4 will be next on the "What's on your workbench" thread in the forum but maybe not - Cheers - Steve


----------



## novice

Wow, somehow I imagined a much larger layout from your other pics - looks very good.

The poles are a real nice addition - what did you use? I was thinking of using the left over model pieces for my poles and fishing line for the wire.


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> These are my favorite guys:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/fns-308.htm
> 
> Way better than EBay - Same item - Steve



Looking good.:thumbsup:

FIFER (joined here a couple of days ago) has what I was talking about when I said a couple of greenhouses would look good on the farm.
There are smaller less expensive kits too. But that kit looks like you get a lot for your bucks.

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/n_scale_faller.html










This corner building here would look better with roads along each side.
I thought you where going to do that or I would have said something before.
As they built them because that was all the land that was available.
Just a thought when you build the next one.










But it is looking great. I love watching others work!
I think you are lying to us that this is your first time.

I remember an article about making pigeons but I think they where O scale. 
How good are you with modeling clay?:laugh:

The Texaco sign worked in nice where you put it. Remember I questioned it.


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah Jesse - That sound good - I just used 3/32 inch dowel - Just a tad bigger than toothpick diameter and a little longer too - Poles are about 2 and quarter inch or so high. Yep my layout is not that big - Just 33 inches wide - and exactly 5 feet long - 60 inches. N Scale stuff is so small you don't need much room. I was worried that the Farm would not work but it seems to - even though its a little cramped to say the least - But not too cramped looking I am hoping - Thanks Jessie! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - Yes its my first train ever - I could not model anything or did not try until about 5 years ago when I sold my stamp collection (so boring) on EBay and started buying cool stuff I missed out on as kid. I did a few scale model boats to get warmed up and then started NScale last fall. I have set up pigeons before - But not this time! LOL. I remember your comments regarding the sign (I was worried too) and indeed you are quite right about the road for the Triangle Bar. What I want to do is take all buildings etc. from this layout and plan a really nice one that works (like a road by the Triangle Bar) but will have similarities due to the structures being the same. Bigger with more tracks Man! - Thanks Again Guys - Steve


----------



## novice

Welcome Steve - I really like that V shaped building (very visible in Ed's pic post above) - where did you get it? I want one


----------



## Steve441

About those Greenhouses Ed - I have considered them - but my wife is into Horses - so I gotta get the horses in and a garden so I am a bit constrained for space on this tiny layout for sure - Maybe on the next one - I always liked the look of them (Faller Greenhouses). Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I got it here - It's brass photo etched - Some fun stuff to model if you have never done one.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/mil-604040.htm


----------



## Steve441

I repeat - These guys - ModelTrainStuff - are the Best! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## novice

Thanks Steve- doesn't look available in either of my scales - O/HO I'll keep looking though.


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I truly admire your work, bud! :worshippy::worshippy:
Bob


----------



## Xnats

I'm still in awe, your work is fantastic for a first layout. Your attention to detail is what is making your layout so cool. We have you to thank for getting us through a long winter :thumbsup: I have not touched ours in over a month, minus playing trains of coarse 
I love MB Kliens myself. If you do order from Fifer Hobby you won't be disappointed. MB is the next State below me here in New Jersey. Mike and Robin will get their delivery to me quicker and from New Mexico. This has happen all three times I ordered from them. They just have the small mom pop attitude and it shows in their service. Granted they are smaller and they don't have everything but they are a good.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - On those kind words I will proceed - I am watching your layouts too guys - I am going to check out Fifer Hobby Stan and see how their shipping to Canada is.


----------



## Steve441

*Fifer Hobby*

Great Site and nice line of products - I wanted to order a couple of small (thin - fit in an envelope easy) detail parts - 2 options for shipping to Canada - $21.95 or $27.95 - Shipping to Canada sometimes represents problems for retailers - I don't know why. The other guys I mentioned earlier ship no problem for 6.00 on a bunch of small items. Thanks Anyways Stan - Gotta get back to work - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Xnats said:


> Your attention to detail is what is making your layout so cool.


Steve ... I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiments above. You're little personal touches on your layout really bring the whole scene to life. It's not just about roads and buildings, but rather the people and activities going about their daily life within the scene.

Nice!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*More Pix*

Thanks TJ - Got the last hooker in (see pic 1 below). Summers comin' and I have to go to the cottage so I am trying to get a look of completion overall. Still a lot of detail to go (like the item now shown in "What's on your Workbench" thread). I sucked for some of Woodland Scenic "Scenes" - Carborator Chaos set up in the Auto Repair shop - Ma & Pa's Trailer Heaven set up in the spot where I was going to put a Junk Salvage business. - Cheers for now folks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Trailer Scene*

Sort of works - I am already thinking of a new layout for next fall using these buildings and some more I hope to get (and have). Gotta plan it better and I want some water. Up here in Canada there is water Every Where.


----------



## Steve441

*Dogs*

My Daughter insisted on me getting the "Dogs and Cats" - It's hard to see the Great Dane is having a wicked piss (leg Way up) on the fire hydrant. I am having fun now! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I continue to be amazed at your considerable skills! :worshippy::worshippy:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Details*

Thanks Bob - Here's a few more shots - I had to finish the overhead tubes to the Sawdust collector as in Pic 1 - Bit more Ballast in Pic 2 - and More Detail going in (so much more needed). - Steve


----------



## raleets

Ya' know, my favorite adult beverage just happens to come from Canada.:thumbsup:.....maybe I'll visit Ottawa some day just to watch you work and pick up some fresh Canadian offerings. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*Tidying Up*

I gotta "Sweep" the main road. It cleans easy as I sealed it with Scenic Cement. Here are some blank spots that need a lot of work still - Around the Station and the Bunkhouse - Both these buildings are right at the front of the layout so I hope to give them some special consideration - My budget is a bit low for train stuff now but I will try to finish up the detail kits I have this summer - You guys take care now and "Have A Good One!"  - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Great Bob - You are invited to our cottage (bring your family) - 1 hr. north of Ottawa - if you are up this way (we got tons of room) - Will and Kate (Royal Wedding) are gonna be in Ottawa (Canada's Capital) for their honeymoon on July 1 (Canada Day) Gonna be a huge Party Man! - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The big-picture photo view of your layout looks great ... really puts the whole thing into perspective. It really is a treat seeing this come together ... especially all of the tiny / personal-touch detailes that bring the thing to life. Well done!

Ohh ... Will and Kate _who_ ??? 

TJ


----------



## raleets

TJ,
That's also my question........Will & Kate who? 
Must be some new soap opera folks, right? 
Bob


----------



## tooter

Wow, Steve... your overhead shot looks like Google Earth! :thumbsup:










...a nicely laid out layout

Your twin siding is a truly *classic* design. It'a called an *Inglenook*.

Greg


----------



## Steve441

Inglenook - Thanks Greg - I think there is only about 2 billion people watching the wedding this morning - Not me - I am working on my N Scale Train! - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

2 Billion people were watching the_ other _train ... Kate's _wedding_ train !!!


----------



## Steve441

*Dog Wash*

Yep - The train on her gown :laugh:

Got the "Dog Wash" scene (Woodland Scenics - $15.95) in at the front of Tenement Row. They need the money and business is brisk. Pics are better before the buildings went back on so I took a couple to show the detail before re-setting up the buildings. I have to make a bunch more chairs - Cheers - Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm amazed by the amount of work that has gone into this. I went back to the start of the thread, just over two months ago. The difference in those pictures and now is amazing, nice work!


----------



## Steve441

*More Scenic Wonders*

Hey Thanks GunRunnerJohn - Yes it has come a long way - Just shy of 15 sq. ft. and I am about up to about $150.00 per sq. ft. - That's all good however. Pic 4 is the best pic of "Pit Stop" - just at the edge of town (and my layout) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## NIMT

You are doing some incredible work!:thumbsup:
Your pit stop scene needs a red and black picnic blanket for them to be kicking it on till dad gets the car fixed.


----------



## Steve441

*Felix Fix-A-Flat*

I will try for some more of my own details too NIMT - That's a good suggestion but I don't believe they are having car trouble - Trunk's open and it looks like the old boy is chowing down some watermelon. They could still use a blanket and picnic basket!


Here's the last one of these I have - (for now) - My set-up was not the best but I don't think anyone will notice (too damn small). Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
If I ever took the time to figure out my layout by "expenditure per square foot" I would need LOTS of that Canadian distilled water!!  
Your work is super good :appl::appl:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Canada is such a weird place (harsh climate) we gotta have those special liquids to see us through. Temperatures here in Ottawa are extreme from the coldest to insanely hot and muggy with vast amount of black flies and mosquitoes! I like it in the basement! - Thanks Man - You are still invited to the cottage Bob! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Steve,

I'm thinking you could use a piece of green small-diameter plastic-covered wire to look like a hose running from a building over to the dog wash bucket. Seems to me that a hose would be there somewhere.

Happy scrubbing!

TJ


----------



## raleets

TJ,
Based on what Steve says his cost per square foot is, he's already been "hosed" :laugh: :laugh:....just kiddin', 'cause when doin' trains EVERYTHING IS PRICELESS!! :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

With all the work he's adding, just think what a truly custom layout should cost!  It must be a labor of love.


----------



## haphall

so why didn't that cop turn around and lend a hand?


----------



## Steve441

I am going to make that hose TJ - Another great idea of yours I like. Thanks. I had to mention the cost for the sake of those hobbiest's that might be interested in getting into this scale. It's indeed a "labor of love" - I get a lot of self-satisfaction at the test of my patience with the small stuff. Gonna hook up the ole transformer and run a train now! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

He's got a complaint about the drunk hasseling the street-walker farther down the road!


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Your wife, my wife, and many other wifes on this forum will meet in heaven for putting up with our lunacy! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Ah Yes Bob - The wife - I gotta say she is quite amazed at the way the layout is coming along - She thinks its like "Art" and is favourably impressed I am happy to say. I am trying to convince her we need a G Scale train at the cottage (outdoors) - That might send her over the edge - A way cool Steam Engine chuffing through her garden! You are right - The ole' ladies are saints to put up with us! - Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wait a minute! You're going to jump from N-scale right on up to G-scale? You missed a few stops in between! :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

I find I love Model Trains Man - G scale is appealing but probably won't happen unless I can find a nice deal!


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wait a minute! You're going to jump from N-scale right on up to G-scale? You missed a few stops in between! :laugh:


Isn't there some unspoken Rule against that?!? Taunting the mystic forces of the Universe, or something like that ?!?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Isn't there some unspoken Rule against that?!? Taunting the mystic forces of the Universe, or something like that ?!?


I'm sure there is! I predict the G-scale train will keep derailing on the first curve, you can't fool with the _mystic forces_!


----------



## Steve441

It's already derailed - I can't get carried away - I am planning a better layout (N Scale)for my buildings (more downtown roads) as we speak. It's gonna be in the planning stages for a while - I am pretty happy with the way things are turning out presently. - Thanks Guys - Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd hate to see you abandon that layout, you've put a lot of great detail into it.


----------



## Steve441

I know - but like I said at the beginning - This is a practice layout. I gotta design my little city better with proper roads so the Triangle Bar looks correct. I need a bigger area for the farm too and a Junk Yard. I will enjoy this nice setup for a while perhaps until next winter - Thanks - Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hopefully, you can transplant a lot of what's good about this layout to the new one. I'm assuming that the new one will have Superman coming out of the phone booth?


----------



## Steve441

*New Layout*

Yeah - I like that thought - I am going to get some unpainted figures for future reference. I am gonna use everything I can from this set-up - which will be a lot. I even put the road I used on plastic first (but I may paint my future roads). 1 Beauty of N Scale is the little pouces of ground foam and grass stuff last forever - I have tons of stuff for the layout. I am still workin' on this one however - Got the hose in for the Dog wash. Copper wire painted grey (green did not work - it disappeared) with a little blob of super glue for the nozzel. That's 1/10 of a MM diameter wire my friends - pretty close to scale. Now to attach it to the building. Spigots are always are problem every time I do them!


----------



## Steve441

*Farm Trees*

I put the farm's trees (for now) in. The boys are taking ther horses for a spin!

Gotta paint that Barn roof - I have it narrowed down to 3 colors - Venitian Red - Weird Red color or Olive Green - looks not too bad - but maybe its gonna be Hobgoblin Black/Grey - Looks old right off the bat. The ole' lady is comin' home form the cottage today (she got caught in the huge wind storm that swept up here from the States (killed many) - she lost power and had to remain at the camp to protect it (she claims) Its all good - It allowed me to do the work I need to on this project! Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

I LIKE the hose! Brilliant idea !!! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## Steve441

That was Your Idea Man - Thanks - I really do lack imagination so keep 'em coming! Steve


----------



## haphall

N sized clothespins? Really?


----------



## Xnats

Fantastic updates over the weekend Steve. The one pic Greg mentioned of the whole layout is right on. It is really cool what you squeezed into a small layout. You grass looks so real. Looking at the farm and some older pics, you have it perfected.
I'll agree with John. Superman in the old telephone booth would be cool too :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - I do like the Superman idea - Adds some great interest - I will be thinking of just how to do that figure - Thanks for the generously kind words regarding the Farm - I was worried the transition between areas would be not right - But it does not look too bad at all if I do say so myself. I am already planning my next layout with a larger area for the Farm in particular. I gotta have it as Farms are a big part of my heritage and childhood. All the best - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Progress Since February 2/11*

Here's a pic of the layout in early February this year from another thread I had started on this build - It sure has come along - Cheers - Steve (I am placing an order for "More Buildings"  for next layout)


----------



## tjcruiser

That's some super-fast layout build. Good thing, too ... those girls of yours can't afford to be sitting around idle ... gotta earn their living the old fashioned way, ya' know!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Barn Roof Painted*

Thanks TJ - I won't comment as my wife sometimes reads this! Finally got the barn roof painted. Cheers - Steve


----------



## haphall

Steve- Are those Preiser wagons next to the barn? Those are expensive as the dickens in HO, must cost a fortune in N.


----------



## Steve441

Yes they are - I have about 6 of them all different and a few spares - I got 'em for a song in a local ad I placed in online want ads.


----------



## raleets

What was the song? :lol_hitting:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Well - Actually it was $200. for 2 of those cases that hold many parts in little plastic drawers. The drawers all had something in them - mostly 1 complete kit with instructions (no packaging) as shown in photo 005 below per drawer with a bunch of high end kits - Plus loco shells, trucks, some old broken locos, a bunch of assorted figures (people) - Many many kits too. 2 of the wedding procession wagons with horses a lot of fencees and many detail parts - It was a score. Steve


----------



## haphall

I'd say it was a good score. The five wagons are $100+ in HO. The drawer units are pretty slick too. The two construction vehicles are going to be a challenging build. At least they would be for me.


----------



## Steve441

There is almost the complete set of construction vehicles including some high end brass kits (wrecking ball, etc) Right down my alley - I hope to build 'em and do a construction company and road construction work as there is a few bulldozers etc. Price tags still on some of that stuff - like $29.99 and 34.99 etc. And many kits! Gotta find the old guys getting out of the hobby for those kind of deals. Best Wishes - Steve (those wagons are just as dear in N scale if not more!)


----------



## raleets

Steve,
My hat's off to you for your outstanding talent at building that teenie tiny stuff. :worshippy::worshippy:
I would have it all tossed in the trash from frustration.
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Bob - I know what you are sayin' about the tiny stuff Man - You have noticed I am woking on a bridge now - a lot easier size wise but this one is a hell of a challenge (the bridge) to get right - All the best - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I see a nice spot for one of those little greenhouses on the farm.

Or how about a little garden for tomatoes and some pepper plants?

Some apples in one of the trees?

It is a farm.


----------



## Xnats

Nice score on the two bins Steve :thumbsup: You'll have to let us know how the loader looks when assembled. I was thinking they would look junkie from pic online but the parts seems very well detailed.


----------



## Steve441

*Metal Construction Vehicle Kits*

Right On Stan - The details on these are fantastic - Check out the pix - I scanned 1 as well - You gotta get out the ole miicro brush to paint 'em however - Cheers - Steve


----------

